#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【已解決】 hide語法bug?

## 幻貓

【活動】2012圖文聯召──闖關大挑戰
自從我想將二樓的hide語法修正時意外發生了
現在二樓以下的文全都消失了，二樓本身也只剩一個沒有被包在hide語法內的大標題
嘗試更改數次hide語法也無效...麻煩一下囉

----------


## 狼王白牙

昨天已經試著使用官方論壇的方法新增 Hide 語法 BBCode
官方論壇上這個語法其實叫做 *Spoiler alert （劇情透露注意）
*但是修改方式無效

請問熟悉 html 語法的會員，以下的語法請修正一下，或許就可以恢復 Hide 語法

<span><div style="VISIBILITY:hidden;display:none">此為隱藏文字</div>
<a href="#" onclick="$('#hiddenText').show(); return false;">點擊以顯示內容</a></span>

----------


## 雪麒

那個代碼的“$('#hiddenText').show();”使用了JQuery，需要額外加載，而且即使我加載了JQuery依舊不能正常顯示……本獸對JQuery只有能辨別出的程度，所以無力修改 :penguin_em39: 
而且從代碼中也可以看出來，這段代碼只是點擊後能把隱藏的顯示出來，再點擊卻是隱藏不回去……而且一個武端的#hiddenText我懷疑如果一個頁面用多個hide會不會點一下所有的都顯示出來（對於“劇情透露”這倒是沒關係呢……

在我的能力範圍內只能給出這段Javascript了，雖然點擊可以顯示再點可以隱藏，親測通過，不過卻無法恢復以前帖子中的[hide]，因為以前的hide語法中不知為何有[/hide:1fa4ae3197]這種奇怪的結束方式 :jcdragon-lines: 
Yoching大大似乎打算裝插件解決，如果能順帶解決之前帖子的問題當然更好～



```


    {option}
    
    {param}    
    

```

注：{option}是“點擊以顯示內容”的那個文字，{param}則是隱藏文字。記得選項中選“使用 {option}”～

----------


## yoching

會裝插件來處理。
因為我前幾天在搬家，沒空處理。今天開始會慢慢的處理完成。

----------

